# FUMC Vs LMDC... Which One To Continue With And Why?



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Aoa,

So as the title says, i'm already studying in LMDC but I've also been selected in FUMC. So which one should I continue with and why? Also I'm from Rawalpindi and FUMC is only 5 minutes distance from my house. Currently I live in LMDC hostels but I'll get a full fee refund minus the admission fee if I drop out now. Kindly give your sincere advice with pros and cons. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

FUMC hands down. 
Only one disadvantage that it isn't affiliated with UHS otherwise its way better than LMDC. 
If you live close to it then its even more of an advantage. It'll help you in studies. 
Plus hostel life sucks


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

what is the deadline to pay the fee in fumc?


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> FUMC hands down.
> Only one disadvantage that it isn't affiliated with UHS otherwise its way better than LMDC.
> If you live close to it then its even more of an advantage. It'll help you in studies.
> Plus hostel life sucks


Hands down? Wow. Didn't know that there were that big a difference between these colleges. Btw you forgot to give the reason?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Better faculty. Way better hospital. More research oriented work. 
And in your case closer to residence.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Alright. But I'd like to get more opinions on this. Anyone else please?


----------



## dr Aay (Dec 16, 2015)

I would say Lmdc because of the Uhs degree. Also Fumc has kind of a strict environment according to what I've heard. Plus you've already started lmdc so you should stick with it if you like it. Otherwise go for fumc.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

FUMC because LMDC has a very bad reputation, bad results and a bad environment due to shameless donations. Also yeah, hostel life SUCKS


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

FUMC. Better reputation, better hospital, better opportunities and hence a better future. There are very few private medical colleges in Isb/rwp that are respected so going to one of those makes a big difference when seeking housejob. Lahore is swarming with medical colleges and everything is attached to UHS, due to which the UHS degree doesn't mean much apart from the gov schools it has and some of the reputed privates like CMH (even though it left UHS now, it's still very reputed) and others like FMH etc.
When my sister applied in PIMS for housejob (She's an AMC graduate), she had someone with her from Central Parks. It was the first time she heard of the college and the guy kept emphasizing its a UHS college. The interviewers didn't bother about it either and he came out to tell them, they didn't respond well to his college. College makes a huge difference when you're applying for housejob. Once you're done with HJ, it means a little less. So choose wisely.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> FUMC. Better reputation, better hospital, better opportunities and hence a better future. There are very few private medical colleges in Isb/rwp that are respected so going to one of those makes a big difference when seeking housejob. Lahore is swarming with medical colleges and everything is attached to UHS, due to which the UHS degree doesn't mean much apart from the gov schools it has and some of the reputed privates like CMH (even though it left UHS now, it's still very reputed) and others like FMH etc.
> When my sister applied in PIMS for housejob (She's an AMC graduate), she had someone with her from Central Parks. It was the first time she heard of the college and the guy kept emphasizing its a UHS college. The interviewers didn't bother about it either and he came out to tell them, they didn't respond well to his college. College makes a huge difference when you're applying for housejob. Once you're done with HJ, it means a little less. So choose wisely.


So you're telling me that FUMC would have better job prospects in the future... that's comforting to hear. So I've chosen to go with FUMC. I hope and pray to Allah that it's the right choice that i'm making.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDee said:


> So you're telling me that FUMC would have better job prospects in the future... that's comforting to hear. So I've chosen to go with FUMC. I hope and pray to Allah that it's the right choice that i'm making.


Yes, you'll hopefully be giving a better impression at interviews compared to if you were going to LMDC. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

DrDee said:


> So you're telling me that FUMC would have better job prospects in the future... that's comforting to hear. So I've chosen to go with FUMC. I hope and pray to Allah that it's the right choice that i'm making.


Hi DrDree. Please share with everyone how easy or difficult it was to get a full fee refund from LMDC. This would be helpful for other students in future who want to change colleges. I know the PM&DC policy governs it but not sure if it is followed properly.
And Congratulations on admission in an outstanding college.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

LMDC is affiliated with DOCTORS HOSPITAL that is Lahore's equivalent of Aga Khan if someone has been to lahore! however hostel life has its own cons and there is no substitute to day scholar life and fauji foundation being a semi army organization maintains a standard as well

- - - Updated - - -

all of DOCTORS HOSPITAL specialists are US qualified btw


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

shane warney said:


> all of DOCTORS HOSPITAL specialists are US qualified btw


How are you so sure? Source?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

just go to their website

- - - Updated - - -

they wont be lying on their website http://doctorshospital.com.pk/doctors/

- - - Updated - - -

everyone in lahore knows doctors hospital is a great institution though a negligence case is there some years back they can happen anywhere


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

shane warney said:


> just go to their website
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I checked the website out and found out that your statement, '_all of DOCTORS HOSPITAL specialists are US qualified btw' __was imprecise.

On the website it is clearly stated that, '_*All of our senior doctors have decades of experience from many of the most respected medical institutions in the world and have the highest professional degrees in their specialties from the 'United States', United Kingdom, Ireland, and Pakistan.*


So, umm...._all US qualified? _
No..


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr Dee you definitely should go to FUMC being a pindiite but uhs is much better in degree than foundation and lmdc certainly aint that unknown as central park and Fauji Foundation Hospital is full of retired fauji noobs who are so negligent and incapable one can write a book on the ppl they have killed because of their criminal negligence!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Feline said:


> I checked the website out and found out that your statement, '_all of DOCTORS HOSPITAL specialists are US qualified btw' __was imprecise.
> 
> On the website it is clearly stated that, '_*All of our senior doctors have decades of experience from many of the most respected medical institutions in the world and have the highest professional degrees in their specialties from the 'United States', United Kingdom, Ireland, and Pakistan.*
> 
> ...


well qualification from UK IRELAND would certainly be better than FCPS at most qualified docs of fauji foundation hospital


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

shane warney said:


> well qualification from UK IRELAND would certainly be better than FCPS at most qualified docs of fauji foundation hospital


Good point.

"Dr Dee you definitely should go to FUMC being a pindiite."

I agree with the above statement.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

shane warney said:


> Dr Dee you definitely should go to FUMC being a pindiite


Hahahaha... that made my day 

- - - Updated - - -



escalations said:


> Hi DrDree. Please share with everyone how easy or difficult it was to get a full fee refund from LMDC. This would be helpful for other students in future who want to change colleges. I know the PM&DC policy governs it but not sure if it is followed properly.
> And Congratulations on admission in an outstanding college.


Well, i'm still in the process of recovering my money and haven't got anything back as of yet... but i'll let you guys know when there's some progress.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't get Shane Warney honestly. There are so many things in the world that are really confusing but you figure out how they work eventually. But Shane, nope.
One thread, he goes into 30pt font size in Bold and goes, 'YOU CIVILIAN NOOB' *Insert filthy curse words aimed at mothers and sisters.*
Then he comes to another thread and proceeds to say 'Army Noob doctors'. 

Apparently everyone is a noob in Shane's world. All Hail Shane Warney! Kaash ham 'noobs' aap jaisay hotay...


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I don't get Shane Warney honestly. There are so many things in the world that are really confusing but you figure out how they work eventually. But Shane, nope.
> One thread, he goes into 30pt font size in Bold and goes, 'YOU CIVILIAN NOOB' *Insert filthy curse words aimed at mothers and sisters.*
> Then he comes to another thread and proceeds to say 'Army Noob doctors'.
> 
> Apparently everyone is a noob in Shane's world. All Hail Shane Warney! Kaash ham 'noobs' aap jaisay hotay...


Still FUMC beats LMDC right??? #SoConfused.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

DrDee said:


> Still FUMC beats LMDC right??? #SoConfused.


Right


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I don't get Shane Warney honestly. There are so many things in the world that are really confusing but you figure out how they work eventually. But Shane, nope.
> One thread, he goes into 30pt font size in Bold and goes, 'YOU CIVILIAN NOOB' *Insert filthy curse words aimed at mothers and sisters.*
> Then he comes to another thread and proceeds to say 'Army Noob doctors'.
> 
> Apparently everyone is a noob in Shane's world. All Hail Shane Warney! Kaash ham 'noobs' aap jaisay hotay...


Oh @nidarasul ! You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDee said:


> Still FUMC beats LMDC right??? #SoConfused.


Right.
To solve your confusion, if people here predominantly told you to go to LMDC instead of FUMC, Shane would have come here, called us noob civilians who are jealous of 'army noob doctors' because we are bloody noob civilians and the army doesn't care about us because we are noobs. Something along those lines.
He simply disagrees with anything anyone says so don't sweat it. :thumbsup:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

i aint talkin to you whoeva you are madam and it was an unnecessary discussion with a guy during which i used those words and i dont care whoeva u r coz it wont make any difference to me this forum! plus i was comparing DOCTORS hospital with Foundation in which doctors is certainly better so please worry about your own self and dont go after me coz i dont know who you are and certainly havent got anything to do with you 

- - - Updated - - -

you aint nobody to talk about my opinion! if i beat the hell outta someone degarding NUMS AMC or trying to intimidate me I WILL

- - - Updated - - -

hahhahhahaha what the heck you think btw eh? your sarcasm and these long comments make any difference to me??hahaha AMC certainly is better than any crap shop but not in front of doctors hospital thats why i comparatively called em noobs! IF YOU GOT SOME PROBLEM WITH ME THEN I CAN DEAL WITH IT PRETTY WELL BAQI JUBB PINDIO MIINDIOOO ME REH K DOCS HOSPITAL KA NAHI PATA HO TO TAYEEEIN TAYEEIIN KAWWAY KI TARAH KRNE KI ZARURAT NAHI HAI


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

shane warney said:


> i aint talkin to you whoeva you are madam and it was an unnecessary discussion with a guy during which i used those words and i dont care whoeva u r coz it wont make any difference to me this forum! plus i was comparing DOCTORS hospital with Foundation in which doctors is certainly better so please worry about your own self and dont go after me coz i dont know who you are and certainly havent got anything to do with you
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Wow, Shane. Are you serious?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it till I die. Shane warney is an as*hole


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

ya like ya MOM bloody transvestite piece of filth

- - - Updated - - -

moxy tu mil to sahi teraaa MUUU TORRR K TERI.....MAI NA DAALU THE SAY SAALEY


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

shane warney said:


> ya like ya MOM bloody transvestite piece of filth
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> moxy tu mil to sahi teraaa MUUU TORRR K TERI.....MAI NA DAALU THE SAY SAALEY


Your demeanor on this site annoys me enough. Why the hell do you think I would want to meet you anywhere else....as*hole


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

@DrDee Did you manage to a get refund from LMDC? Because I once asked them and they said they don't give refunds lol


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

shane warney said:


> hahhahhahaha what the heck you think btw eh? your sarcasm and these long comments make any difference to me??


You wrote a speech to tell me that my sarcasm doesn't effect you? On the contrary, it seems to have bugged you in the backdoor


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

i know the worth of burger shifa mifa craps like you real well all you need is some .... whipping and you are in your bloody worth

- - - Updated - - -

bunch of pseudo american wannabes 

- - - Updated - - -

well guess what you aint crap american burger noobs and ppl like donald trump will see ya even if you went there to wash their doggies


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

shane warney said:


> i know the worth of burger shifa mifa craps like you real well all you need is some .... whipping and you are in your bloody worth
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA mujhe tu bara maza aata hay iss ko sartay dekh kar!


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA mujhe tu bara maza aata hay iss ko sartay dekh kar!


Ab yay aur saray ga phir aur maza aye ga!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

moxy said:


> your demeanor on this site annoys me enough. Why the hell do you think i would want to meet you anywhere else....as*hole


tere andarrr ghusss k phatt jaon ga samajh aye hai!

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA mujhe tu bara maza aata hay iss ko sartay dekh kar!


HAHA who the F are you by the way e?? some owner of shifa some asim hussain wtf you think you are bloody twat

- - - Updated - - -

this forum aint nothing but a bunch of DUKAAAAAN STUFF who aint got **** WORTH TO BE ON MERIT on then to lessen their FILTH FEELING they write **** and stuff well guess what ROLL YOU PIECE OF **** DUKAAANS PUT SOME CREAM AND SHOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT UP YOUR ASSSSS BUNCH OF SCOOBIES 

- - - Updated - - -

bunch of **** piece scumbags begging hospitals to give em 10000 rs for house jobs and 20000 for post graduation and then PROTESTING TO INCREASE THEIR BHEEIK HAHAHAHA ****ING WORHLESS CIVILIAN PIECES OF FILTH

- - - Updated - - -

roll your STMU AND SHOVE IT UP YOUR CANDY ASSSSSSS 

- - - Updated - - -

BUNCH OF PRIVATE FUCCCCCKERRRRS  ​TATA POND SCUMMM CIVILANS SHOVE YOUR FILTHYYYY COLLEGES UP YA TWAT JABROONISSSS F OFF


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

hahahah 10,000 par AMC ke MCs dhakkay khatay phirtay hain CMH mein. Tujhe bara pata hay. Do you even go to AMC or are you just a troll? Last year you were posting for admission and this year you jumped to final year? You're just some fsc army fanboy kid who didn't get admission anywhere so you try to appear like a med student. 
Civilians actually get a 28k paid housejob. Army doctors in MH barely get 7k. This is the last year amount, meri jaan. 
Apnay dimaagh kay andar ghus kar phat ja tu, noob junkie.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

This is all @nidarasul kia dharra.  This girl is dangerous ............... She thought it out, calculated and executed it and got the desired result.
rekhta kay tumhe ustaad nahi hoo ghalib
kehtay hein aglay zamanay mein koi mir bhi tha


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

For those who want to see more of shanes stupidity and vulgarity visit this thread

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...fatima-memorial-hospital-medical-college.html


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

escalations said:


> This is all @nidarasul kia dharra.  This girl is dangerous ............... She thought it out, calculated and executed it and got the desired result.
> rekhta kay tumhe ustaad nahi hoo ghalib
> kehtay hein aglay zamanay mein koi mir bhi tha


She is very cunning, She laid the trap and lured the (abusive) soul into it.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> This is all @nidarasul kia dharra.  This girl is dangerous ............... She thought it out, calculated and executed it and got the desired result.
> rekhta kay tumhe ustaad nahi hoo ghalib
> kehtay hein aglay zamanay mein koi mir bhi tha





Skandril said:


> She is very cunning, She laid the trap and lured the (abusive) soul into it.


Maza tu tum sab ko aaya hoga! :cool!:


----------

